# ryobi tiller



## spudwrench (Apr 21, 2014)

I have seen some discussions about the fuel lines and primer ball...I would like to see them again but, don't know where to look?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk spudwrench. Here is a diagram of the fuel line routing when the primer bulb is NOT on the carb. I hope this helps.


----------

